# Portuguese law



## popcorn84 (May 28, 2014)

Hi,

I´m new at the forum.
Can anyone help me out with surrogacy law in my country? It´s illegal in portugal, but I´m considering surrogacy at georgia or india.
In india we have embassy but I have to adopt my one child when I return because the names in registration are my husband´s and the surrogate´s..
In georgia my name came in birth certificate but we just have embassy in Ankara (Turkey).
I don´t know how can I get the baby passport to came back home. 
Does anyone with a power of attorney can register the baby and get the passport in Portugal and send them to me in georgia?
Help me please!!


----------

